

Ask HN: What are some other good replacements for traditional Unix utilities? - dsrguru

I use autojump to replace some uses of cd, and I know a lot of people use ack over grep in many cases, but it would be nice if we could assemble a list of lots of similar no-brainer replacements/complements to traditional CLI tools.
======
idle_processor
I have not found ack[0] to be a drop-in replacement for grep, even when
dealing with code. However, you may find it worth investigating.

[0] <http://betterthangrep.com/>

------
catenate
Plan 9 port to Linux, or Inferno's VM over Linux, to stop spending time
learning new options, and use simpler tools to actually get stuff done.

------
cnyg
atop replaces top

